# New Job,New name New Journal...



## chrismc91 (Feb 16, 2004)

...Right guys i thought i'd start a Journal the first reson being to keep track of my traing/dieat and second to get help and a little motervation from you guys.

Here are my stats:-
Age-19
Sex-Male
Weight-158.2 pound(11.3 stone)
Body type-Mesomorphs/Ectomorphs(imho)
Height-5'7
Metablism- mediume/fast
Work-Carpenter/Joiner(Apprantace)

 My goals are to start to eat clean(graduley get there dont want to jump in,just incase i get to many craveings),build muscle mass and gain strength.

I'm going to be doing a 3 day split

Day 1
Chest/Shoulders 

Day 2
Rest

Day 3
Legs/abs

Day 4
Rest

Day 5
Back and arms(Bi's and Tri's)

Day 6 
Swim

Day 7 rest

My dieat looks something like this (wot i eat today)

(8:00)Meal 1
1 scoop protein, 1/2 banana and tbsp of p/b

(11:00)Meal 2
8oz chicken on bread(whole meal,will be took out eventually) and butter ,can of dieat coke.

(dont get a chance to eat dureing these hrs realyalltho i know i should have a meal or two here)

(17:00)Meal 3
10oz chicken,1 1/2 cups brown rice,boiled carots

(17:30)5 g creatine(reflex creapure) with apple juice

(18:30)5 g creatine with apple juice

(18:45)pwos (60gms powder,5g gluitameine with some frozen berrys) 1 banana

(21:00) meal 4
x3 whole eggs(boiled) 1tbsp of p/b.

Todays work out whent
Chest
Flat bench 2 x 8 reps 1 x 6 reps
Dumbell fly 2x 8 reps 1x 4 reps
Incline chest press(machiine) 4x 8 reps

Shoulders
upright row 2 x 8 reps 1 x 3 reps
Lever Lateral Raise 4 x 8 reps
behing neck press 4x 8 reps
Will be adding weight wich i lifted(please dont lagh to much  ) whe i rember them  )

If there is anything i've missed let me know.


----------



## chrismc91 (Feb 17, 2004)

Today whent quite well(as far as dieating is concerned) not to many craveings.

(7:30)5g creatine
(7:45)Meal 1
1 bowl specile k cerieal (trading this for oats on thursday)
1 scoop protiene (adding 2 tbsp whipping cream on thurs)

(10:00)Meal 2
8oz chicken on whole grain bread,can of dieat coke

(12:30)Meal 3
4 oz chick on whole grain bread(felt bloated)
Snicker bar(Chocklate :s)

(17:00) meal 4
12oz steak whole grain pasta and boiled carots

----------------------plane to eat---------------------------

(20:30)meal 5
60gms powder,5g gluitameine with some frozen berrys

Water on 6 liters(roghley)

 Still got a long way to go befor i'm eating all clean but will be there soon.

 Had trouble getting up this morning late for work grrrrrrr,had lots of energey in work to day though for some reason wich wos a change(usally start to fade towards end of day).


----------



## chrismc91 (Feb 18, 2004)

Today preety much suckt big time,nothing semmed to go to plan in work at all,and i must have inhaled about 3 buckets of plasterboard dust(can this stuff do any harm?).and my work out stunk think it's time for a new gym.One im in now i can use 5 gyms on the same card,and out of them 5 gyms there is only one wich has a good free weight area wich is allways to busy to get on.The one i wos in today the heat from the pool travels up to the gym so the air is yacky,really hard to train in,an to top it all of i had a dreadful nights sleep last night kept haveing nightmares :s,anyhows enough about my terriable terriable day.

Meals today
(7:45)Meal 1
1 scoop protiene (25g)
Banana

(10:00)Meal 2
6oz chicken
dieat coke
(left rest of food at home do'h)

(01:0)Meal 3
6oz chicken
Mars bar :s

(17:00)Meal 4
15 oz pork chops  
1 cup brown rice
boiled carots
1/2 tbsp p/b

17:20)5g creatine with apple juice

(18:00)trained

(19:20)5g creatine with apple juice

(19:50)meal 5(pwos)
1tbsp p/b
.5 Banana
shake(60g) with frozen berrys

-----------------------------plan on haveing -----------------------------
21:00 meal 6
3 scrambled eggs
.5  Banana
.5 tbsp p/b

water over leaters(im going the toilet alot of a night,will i be just passing all the protiene shakes i've drank out and creatiene?)

Cals    Fat   Carb    Prot 
3011  130   141      315 (think there correckt used fit day to help me out)

Will be havening less Banana's when i get my whipping cream tmo,and adding oat meal to my first meal.Would love to try Flax oil etc but cant find any ware that sells it :<.


----------



## chrismc91 (Feb 18, 2004)

Not going to post my leg work out as it was that poor.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 18, 2004)

post it you wuss! 
jk! 

MARS BARS??? SNICKERS??  ppl and their fast metabolisms!


----------



## chrismc91 (Feb 19, 2004)

Dont's want to eat any Mars bars or Snickers just can't help my self.I've got myself into a routine of buying one and eating one once a day grrr .

yesterdays leg work out

Squats 2 x 8 reps 1 time 2 reps(couldn't be bothered could hardly breath is wos nasty)

Lever Leg Extension 2 x 8 reps 1 x 6 reps

Lying Leg Curl 2 x 8 reps

 What a poor work out,feel like a wuss.How i miss not been able to walk after leg day(havent trained legs in ages )  .

Post meals later on.


----------



## chrismc91 (Feb 19, 2004)

(7:30)5g creatine

(7:45)Meal 1
1 scoop protiene (25g)
Banana

(10:00)Meal 2
6oz chicken
Banana
Dieat coke

(12:00)Meal 3
6oz chicken
1 cup brown rice
Snicker (damn ill have to cut these out one day)  

(15:30)Meal 4
2 scoop protiene
5g Glutamine
2tbsp whipping cream

(18:30)Meal 5(still yet to eat as it only as only 17:22 )
3 bowls of scouse(it's a stew with pieaces of backone steak carots and lots more in dont think to good for bb though lol)

(21:00)Meal 6
4 Eggs
1 tbsp peanut butter

 Going add some oats tmo and more cream.Back and Arms day tmo love that day.

Got up for work late again today grrrrrrr.


----------



## chrismc91 (Feb 21, 2004)

Friday
Meal 1
1/2 cup oats
1 scoop protiene 1.5 tbsp whipping cream

Meal 2
6oz chicken 
Banna
Dieat coke

Meal 3
6oz chicken
1 cup brown rice

Meal 4
8 oz stirlon steak
whole meal pasta

5g creatine

meal 5 
protiene shake with berrys 2 tbsp whpping cream
1tbsp peanut butter

I whent to an engagement party last night and dint get home till about 19:00 today so havent eat much at all today and what i did wern't the best of things today just had 5g creatine.Water has been very low allso today,and ive got a teriable teriable hang over.


----------

